# Hope all is ok......



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

@flipflopgirl, @panini come to mind as our resident Texans, I'm sure there are others and hope all are high and dry!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lotta water out there lol.
We (my area of the county) was in a semi drought so the first 38 hours of precip just soaked in but now the water is starting to collect in the ally behind my house.

Houston was built on a swamp and is a concrete jungle so they frequently flood in different areas but this will be one of those hundred year events that has the homeowner insurance peddlers rubbing their hands together and visualizing the jump in premiums.

Out here in Ft Bend County we have to watch 2 rivers and keep an eye on the prediction maps and evac orders.
Even tho Harvey didn't knock on our door and did not really surge on the upper coast he did arrive with a huge amt of water.
We are all on the same pond and it has to go somewhere so the rivers start backing up.
That backup has pushed the Brazos (river) out of it's banks and flooded a huge area of chichi neighborhoods with fancy and mucho expensive homes (my brother had just put his on the market to sell so that sux for him).

The next 12-18 hours holds my fate...will the rainfall upstream push the Brazos to overflowing in my neighborhood?
We shall see.

mimi


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Thoughts and prayers towards all our friends affected by the hurricane.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Still here...there is something to be said for living in the area of highest elevation.
We are dry but now on an island.
The local news stories are heart rendering.
I was most emotional about a man and his young son who were lifted out to a dry area per chopper basket.
They drop the basket...you climb in and there you go flying thru the air to safety...still 20 yards below the chopper.
Anyways a reporter was there taking comments and other than praising God and Texas his main comment?
The school clothes for his little boy were a total loss.
I cried and then went online and made a healthy donation to the Red Cross.

My main message....yes,we are used to this sort of thing but the sheer magnitude of this flooding caught us unawares.
The mayor of Houston said he had a hard decision to make on evacuation.
I agree with his orders to shelter in place.
Who knows what horrors were lurking in an order for millions of people to get mobile and out of danger in the very short amt of time he had (does anyone remember the false alarm disaster that was Rita in 2005).
Harvey went from a TS to full fledge hurricane overnite and then sat offshore and intensified.
Once that happens and the rain starts?
Only the guy upstairs knows for sure.

Kudos to HEB (the chain includes Central Market) mobile food units sent to initiate the recovery.
As soon as the wind blew out they were ready with tractor trailers full of necessities as well as food trucks with full size kitchens and heading to the hardest hit areas further down the coast.
As for Houston and surrounding counties?
All but the largest shelters are full and it will be days until they predict the rain to stop and weeks for some areas to finish draining everything from the north.
So we wait.

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Have other friends in Houston. They are now on an island and can't get out. They are cooking all they can in case they lose power. They are moving everything to second floor. We are thinking about all and wishing the best outcome for all.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sad for your friends @jimyra ...have been watching interviews with a couple of homeowners who just finished the repairs from last year's floods and will have to turn right around and do it again.
Kudos if they do decide to stay it shows great spirit.
IDK if I could do that.

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Mimi, I saw that interview also. For me it would have been one and done, show me a hill to rebuild. They interviewed a lady yesterday that got a letter from FEMA last week telling her congratulations you live in a non flood area. She told that story just after getting out of the rescue boat. Stay safe......Bill


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbillyb said:


> Mimi, I saw that interview also. For me it would have been one and done, show me a hill to rebuild. They interviewed a lady yesterday that got a letter from FEMA last week telling her congratulations you live in a non flood area. She told that story just after getting out of the rescue boat. Stay safe......Bill


The last time my neighborhood flooded the Catholic church (2 blocks uphill from us) took on water as well (1987?).
After that the city enlarged runoff sewers and dug a huge retention pond (thanks Rome lol).
Base on those actions I decided to buy my current home.
The river we are watching broke thru a levee downstream and that tragic event took a lot of the pressure off of those who live upriver.
Sad but I cannot help but be relieved.

mimi


----------

